# Yellow spots on tomatoes ?



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

My Roma and cherry tomato plants are loaded and ripening nicely, except I find that as they get to the ripe point, they are developing yellow spots or patches on them. What would cause that? Even when they are really red, there will still be yellow spots. Is this some type of deficiency?


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Never mind, I found the answer. It's Tomato spotted wilt virus. It says the plants are infected, but I didn't notice any stunted growth or wilting. I'll have to see which plants are infected and pull them out.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

- Probably all your plants have it. Its a terrible disease in the soth now. All you can do is plant resisstant varieties to prevent it and those are limited and expensive. Even the resistant varieties are not totally resistant I have found out.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

This has been a lousy years for tomatoes.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Spotted wilt virus without the wilt would usually not be spotted wilt virus. White or yellow spots on tomatoes commonly means stinkbugs and their kin. If you have any of those around, that could be your problem. Large white or yellow blotches could be sunscald.

Martin


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm with Martin on this one - we always have a problem with stink bugs on the Romas. Don't know why it is but they seem to leave the salad toms alone. Between blossom end rot (again only the plum types are affected) and the stink bugs, DH decided no Romas this year and for the first time I agreed with him.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

We do have stink bugs around. So they could do it...huh. Here I was getting ready to pull out tomato plants. What can I spray? I don't use pesticides.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

can you still eat a ripe tomato with a yellow spot if it is from a stink bug.
Some of my leaves have little black spots or the stem of that leavelet is yellowed - could it be that it's been just VERY hot and humid out the past coupl of weeks. All the plants are still blooming and the top leaves and others still look gorgeous - is it normal for a tomato plant to let some leaves wither because it's producing the fruit?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

We don't spray anything for stink bugs, but anything you do use is going to be a pesticide if it kills them. Safer brand does an insecticidal soap that I think kills stink bugs - it is all organic (OMRI listed) and widely available.

We eat stink bug sucked tomatoes. Underneath the yellow spot, the flesh is sort of white and hard - cut those out (may not be necessary but it is hard and I'm sure pretty tasteless).


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

In some cases, it will be a small hard core around the bite. That can be cut out. In other cases, it will skip the hard stage and go to a soft black core. Again, can be cut out when processing. 

Martin


----------

